# Anybody ever use SARM 4 for PCT ?



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 29, 2010)

It's a bunch of SARM 4 powder thats been sitt'n round since last summer, nobody really wanted to mess with it ( cus we really didn't know a lot about it to honest ) so opened it up last night and whipped up a small test batch of 200ml at 25 mg. Wanted to keep it dosed low since I do enjoy normal vision, my question would be 

1. how would one go about using this as a part of PCT
2. is it even worth it, I've heard some stuff about "Brillo vision" side effects.

At this point it's just sitt'n round doin nothin, so it needs to be put to work.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 29, 2010)

I have read some logs where people use it as part of their pct protocol and they loved it. I think sarms has a lot of uses. If you use it tell us about the results.


----------



## tballz (Mar 30, 2010)

I've also read some logs where people use it for pct.


----------



## ArmBar! (Apr 20, 2010)

It works great in PCT


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 20, 2010)

One of the homeys tried it and was Brillo vision at night for like 3 days, we got rattled ( but clomid rattled us at first so go figure LOL )and just gave that batch away LOLOL ! It may not even be that bad but I'ma keep it old school PCT till people been on long enough to find out long term effects. 
Peace and Love


----------

